# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  التخطيط في طلب العلم ..للشيخ محمد الحسن الددو  (فيه فوائد)

## ابراهيم النخعي

يقول الشيخ في محاضرة له مهمة فيما يتعلق بالتخطيط لطالب العلم :
*العلم قبل القول والعمل*

*التعلم شرط لأداء الفرائض، وشرط لأداء السنن، وشرط لأداء المندوبات، وشرط لاجتناب المحرمات، وشرط لاجتناب المكروهات، وشرط لاستغلال الأوقات، لا يمكن أن تقدم على أي شيء إلا على أساس العلم، وإذا أقدمت على أي أمر دون أن تعرف حكمه فأنت عاصٍ قطعاً؛ لقول الله تعالى:* *وَلا تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ* *[الإسراء:36] ، فأنت مأمور بالتعلم قبل العمل، وقد عقد البخاري في الصحيح باباً قال فيه: باب العلم قبل القول والعمل؛ لقول الله تعالى:* *فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنْبِكَ* *[محمد:19] ، فبدأ بالعلم أولاً قبل القول وهو: شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله، وقبل العمل بذلك وهو الاستغفار، فبدأ بالعلم قبل القول والعمل،* 
*وهذا يقتضي منا أن نعلم أن العلم هو المفتاح الأول في النجاح في حياتنا وفي مهمتنا التي أهبطنا من أجلها إلى هذه الأرض، وهذا العلم لا يمكن أن نطيع ربنا إلا به، وما عصي الله إلا عن جهل به أو بشرعه، فالجهل بالله سبب لمعصيته؛ لأن الإنسان إذا لم يعرف الله ونهي عن أمر من الأمور، وكان يخاف عقوبة تترتب على تلك المخالفة، فإنه سيحاول الاحتيال عليها أو إخفاءها، لكن إذا عرف الله، وعرف أنه هو الجليل الكريم الكبير، وأنه لا يمكن أن يخفي عنه الإنسان شيئاً من تصرفاته، وأنه أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد، وأنه يعلم السر وأخفى؛ حينئذ سيخافه ويقلع عن معصيته، كذلك قد يعصي شخص الله تعالى على أساس جهله بما يقدم عليه؛ لأنه يظن أنه عبادة وطاعة، فيفعله وهو في نفس الوقت معصية، فهذا جهل بشرعه لا به، فالجهل قسمان: جهل بالله وجهل بشرعه، وكلاهما سبب لمعصيته ومخالفته، ولا يمكن أن يتخلص الإنسان منهما إلا بطلبه للعلم. الإنسان الرشيد يعلم أن الفرص المتاحة نادرة، وأن الوقت ضيق جداً،*
* ونحن نستشعر في أيامنا هذه سرعة الزمان، فعجلاته أصبحت تدور بسرعة غير طبيعية، وقد أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك فقال: (إن بين يدي الساعة أياماً تكون السنة فيها كالشهر، والشهر كالجمعة، والجمعة كاليوم، واليوم كالساعة، والساعة كاشتعال السعفة)،*
* وقت سريع جداً، ولا يزداد الزمان إلا إسراعاً، فلذلك نحتاج إلى استغلاله قبل فوات الأوان، فكل يوم نودع بعثاً إلى الدار الآخرة لا يرجعون إلا عند النشور، منهم من هو معاصر لنا في سننا، ومنهم من هو أصغر منا، يدفنون جميعاً في المقابر، ويقدمون إلى ما قدموا، وتزول عليهم الغشاوة، فيرون الأمر حق اليقين، ويبدو لهم من الله ما لم يكونوا يحتسبون، ولاشك أنهم سيندمون جميعاً، فالمحسن يندم على عدم الازدياد، والمسيء يندم على أصل إساءته، فما من أحد من أهل الآخرة إلا وهو في ندم، فالآخرة كلها دار ندم، المحسن يندم ألا يكون قدم زاداً أكثر لما يرى من تفاوت الناس، ولما يعلم من استحقاق الله للزيادة في الطاعة والعبادة، والمسيء يندم على أصل إساءته، لماذا فرط في جنب الله؟ ولماذا قصر في أداء حقوقه؟ ......*
*أركان التخطيط لطلب العلم*

*علينا أن نستغل أوقاتنا في طلب العلم والعمل به، وأولى ما تصرف فيه الأوقات أربعة أمور، هي خطة موضوعة لطلب العلم، فالناس مولعون بالتخطيط، ويبحثون عن استغلال الطاقات استغلالاً جيداً، ولا يكون ذلك إلا من خلال تخطيط محكم. ......*
أسفل النموذج

*تحديد الأهداف وتحليلها*

*التخطيط لطلب العلم له أربعة أركان:* 
*الركن الأول: تحديد الأهداف وتحليلها:* 
*تحدد الأهداف التي تطلبها ثم تحللها حتى تجعلها جزئيات صغيرة، لتتمكن من أدائها، فإذا لم تحدد هدفك ستعيش مثل حياة البهائم:* *وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَتَمَتَّعُونَ وَيَأْكُلُونَ كَمَا تَأْكُلُ الأَنْعَامُ وَالنَّارُ مَثْوًى لَهُمْ* *[محمد:12]؛ لأنه ليس لهم هدف في الحياة، فهم يعيشون كما تعيش البهائم، لا يفكرون فيما بعد الموت. فمدة حياتهم في تصورهم هي هذه المدة اليسيرة القليلة، وحظهم من المعاش ما أخذوه من ملذات الحياة الدنيا الزائفة الزائلة، ثم لا خلاق لهم في الآخرة، وهذا لا يرضى المؤمن به بوجه من الوجوه، المؤمن لا بد أن يفكر في معاده ومستقبله، ولابد أن يخطط لذلك، ومن هنا لابد أن يكون لديه هدف كبير وهو: تحقيق رضوان الله، وأن يرضى الله عنه. فإذا رضي الله عنا لا يضرنا ما لم يتحقق لنا من أمور الدنيا، الذين قتلوا يوم أحد، وبقرت بطونهم، وأخرجت أكبادهم، وقطعت أنوفهم وآذانهم -رضي الله عنهم- هل ضرهم مما حصل شيء؟! والذين عاشوا بعدهم من الصحابة لحقوا بهم وماتوا جميعاً، إذاً: لم يفتهم شيء من هذه الحياة الدنيا، وأدركوا ما يريدون من رضوان الله. من رضي الله عنه لا يضره ما فقد ولا يضره ما نقصه من هذه الحياة الدنيا، ومن لم يرض الله عنه -والله- لا ينفعه ما أحرز وما حقق من الأهداف، وما وصل إليه من المراتب، لا ينفعه ذلك شيئاً. إذاً: لابد أن يكون الهدف الأسمى والغاية التي نريدها: تحقيق رضوان الله، وأن نتقرب إليه بما يرضيه عنا. وإذا كان هذا الهدف واضحاً بين أعيننا فلابد أن نبحث عن تجزئته، وأن نحلل هذا الهدف، وتحليله سيجعله سهلاً؛ لأنك ستجعله مراتب، فمثلاً: تفسير الإمام البغوي تفسير كبير، وإذا كان من هدفك -مثلاً- قراءة هذا التفسير كاملاً، ولم تجزئه على الوقت، سيكون شاقاً وصعباً لديك، ويكون بمثابة جبل تحمله، لكن إذا جزأته وقرأت كل مقطع منه، فإنك تكون قد أنجزت هدفك إذا قرأت ذلك المقطع، فمثلاً إذا أردت قراءة سورة البقرة وآل عمران، وأنجزت ذلك، فأنت ناجح على كل حال، بخلاف الذي يريد قراءة الكتاب كاملاً ولم يكمله فهو فاشل، لأن الهدف الذي حدده لم يصل إليه، بخلاف الذي حلل الهدف وجعله أهدافاً صغيرة، فهو ناجح عندما يصل إلى كل هدف من الأهداف الصغيرة. إذاً: لابد من تحديد الأهداف أولاً، ثم تحليلها إلى جزئيات لنتمكن من الوصول إليها. كثير من الناس يعيش مع العموميات، فيقول مثلاً: نحن نريد إرجاع الأمة إلى الكتاب والسنة، هذه عموميات لا نختلف فيها، لكن كيف ذلك؟ ما لم يحلل الهدف ويحدد، لا يمكن أن تنجح أصلاً، كيف يقاس أن الأمة رجعت فعلاً إلى الكتاب والسنة؟! متى يكون لديك شهادة على أنها رجعت للكتاب والسنة؟! إذاً: هذا هدف غير محدد، وغير محلل، ولا يمكن قياسه، فلابد من تحديد الأهداف وتحليلها.*

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

*دراسة البيئة الداخلية*

*الركن الثاني من أركان التخطيط هو:*
*دراسة البيئة الداخلية:*
* المقصود بالبيئة الداخلية:*
* ما آتاك الله من الإمكانات، أن تعرف ما لديك من القوى، ما لديك من نقاط القوة وما فيك من نقاط الضعف لابد أن تدرسها تماماً*
* فإذا كان هدفك الكبير أن تكون مرضياً عند الله، وتعلم أن ذلك لا يتم إلا من خلال العلم بشرعه، وتطبيق ما علمت، والدعوة إليه، والصبر على طريق الحق. إذاً: أول الخطة: إحراز العلم، والعمل بكل جزئية تعلمتها، ثم بعد ذلك خطة الدعوة إلى ما تعلمته وعملت به، ثم بعد ذلك تربية نفسك وأطرها على الحق، والصبر حتى تصل إلى نهاية المشوار، وهو وقت الامتحان عند الموت. فتدرس بيئتك الداخلية: ما لديك من نقاط القوة وما لديك من نقاط الضعف، فتجد لديك من نقاط القوة مثلاً: الهمة العالية التي لا ترضى بالدون، تريد الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة، تريد مرافقة النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين، تريد أن تسد لأمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مسداً كان يسده بعض أعلامها وعلمائها الكبار، تريد أن يكون لك أثر في تحمل هذه الرسالة، تريد أن تزيد عمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من عمرك، فتقدم شيئاً من عمرك إمداداً في مدة عمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لأن العمر المقصود به التبليغ، وقد توفاه الله بعد أن عاش مبلغاً ثلاثاً وعشرين سنة، بلغ فيها رسالات الله، وبقي بعد ذلك كل تبليغ يبلغه أحد من أمته امتداد في عمره؛ لأنه أداء لمهمته، فأنت تريد أن تقدم شيئاً من عمرك إمداداً وزيادة في عمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فتخطط لذلك.*
* إذاً: من دراسة البيئة الداخلية عرفت منها نقطة قوة لديك وهي الهمة العالية، وكذلك من نقاط القوة لديك: الصبر والتحمل والجلد، وجدت أنك صاحب جلد وصبر وتحمل، وأنك لست من الذين إذا أصابتهم أية نكبة أو أخفقوا في أي مجال ينقطعون ويرجعون، فهذه نقطة قوة في طلب العلم لابد منها: التحمل والصبر.* 
*وكذلك من نقاط القوة: وجود الوسائل: وجود من تدرس عليه، ووجود المكان الذي تدرس فيه، ووجود الكتب التي تدرسها، ووجود الوقت الذي يمكن أن تستغله في الطلب، فهذه من نقاط القوة المهمة. ومنها: الذكاء، ومستوى الضبط والفهم الذي يؤهلك للطلب، فهذه قوة لديك تمتلكها. ثم بعد هذا تدرس نقاط الضعف، ولابد أن تبحث عنها في نفسك، فإذا كان لديك من نقاط الضعف مثلاً: عدم ترتيب الأولويات، أو عدم البرمجة، أو إقبال على الدنيا ونهم على جمعها، أو لديك تكاليف كثيرة وأعباء كبيرة، أو دخلت في انشغالات تأخذ حيزاًَ كبيراً من وقتك وتفكيرك، أو نحو ذلك من نقاط الضعف، فهذه نقاط لابد أن تخطط لسدها، فتستغل نقاط القوة لسد ثغرات الضعف.* 


*دراسة البيئة الخارجية*

*الركن الثالث من أركان التخطيط:*
* دراسة البيئة الخارجية، أي:*
* المحيط الذي تعيش فيه، وهذا المحيط لاشك أنك ستجد فيه فرصاً تستطيع استغلالها في الوصول إلى أهدافك، وتجد فيه في المقابل أشياء فيها خطر عليك؛ لأنها ربما تقطعك عن بعض أهدافك، فالمحيط الذي من حولك لا يمكن أن تعيش بدونه، فأنت محاط به فتحتاج إلى دراسته، فتعرف ما فيه من نقاط إيجابية يمكن استغلالها وهي مثلاً: تعاون الناس في المجال العلمي. احترامهم لمن يشتغل بالعلم. الظروف المواتية للطلب. وجود كثير من المنافسين الذين يحثونك على الطلب؛ لأنهم ينافسونك فيه. فهذه فرص تزيدك في الطلب،*
* وفي المقابل هناك مخاطر تقطعك عن الطلب، كالملهيات، والمشاغل الدنيوية، ومنها وسائل الإعلام، فرغم إيجابيتها ففيها بعض السلبيات وهي: أنها تقطع عن الطلب، وتنقص الوقت، وتنقص بركته مما يراه الإنسان من مظاهر، وما تنقل إليه من الأخبار المحزنة. وهكذا تبحث عن المخاطر التي من حولك فتحاول التقلل منها والابتعاد عنها، وتحاول الاستفادة من الفرص.* 

*تزمين الخطط*

*الركن الرابع من أركان التخطيط هو:*
* تزمين الخطط،* 
*وهو أن يكون لك وقت معين تقيس فيه ما قطعته من أشواط، فلابد أن تعلم (أن المنبت لا أرضاً قطع، ولا ظهراً أبقى)، فأنت لا تستطيع أن تسهر الليل والنهار جميعاً في الطلب، وقد تقرأ في حياة بعض السلف كثرة الاشتغال في الليل والنهار، فمثلاً النووي رحمه الله مكث في وقت الطلب في دمشق أربع سنين لم ينم مضطجعاً، كان ينام مسنداً ظهره إلى اسطوانة، ولم يكن يضطجع خلال هذه المدة، واجتنب بعض المآكل لشبهة فيها ومخالفة لما يهواه،* 
*فمثل هذه الأمور نحن لا نطلبها في طالب العلم اليوم، لأن فيها جلد وقوة لا تحصل إلا من الأفذاذ والنوابغ، لكن نريد منك فقط تزمين وتقسيم الأهداف على الوقت الذي لديك، وأن تخطط لمدة محددة، ولو مت قبلها فهي في ميزان حسناتك، وليس هذا من طول الأمل ولا من التسويف، فخطط لمدة محددة، فإذا بلغتها فالحمد لله تكون قد نجحت فيما تريد، وإن لم تبلغها فأنت سائر على الطريق، والإنسان يثاب على نيته وعزمه، وكما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إنما الأعمال بالنيات، وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى)، وقد حضنا عليه الصلاة والسلام على الأيسر فالأيسر من الأسباب. أخرج البخاري في الصحيح قال: حدثنا عبد السلام بن مطهر قال: حدثنا عمر بن علي عن معن بن محمد الغفاري عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد المقبري عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إن الدين يسر، ولن يشاد الدين إلا غلبه)، وفي رواية: (ولم يشاد الدين إلا غلبه)، وفي رواية: (ولن يشاد الدين أحد إلا غلبه، فسددوا، وقاربوا، وأبشروا، واستعينوا بالغدوة والروحة، وشيء من الدلجة).*
* فأنت محتاج إلى أن تجعل جزءاً من الوقت لراحتك، وجزءاً لدنياك، وجزءاً لأهلك، وجزءاً لمشاغلك الدنيوية، لكن ما دمت طالباً للعلم فلابد أن تخصص وقتاً للطلب، وهذا الوقت تستغله استغلالاً مبرمجاً، لابد من ذلك، وحينئذ تزمنه وتوزعه، فالعلم لا يؤخذ جزافاً، ولا يمكن أن يحيط به محيط، فلابد أن يوزع، وأن يبدأ بأولوياته ومفاتيحه، وأن تترك الفروع والتوسعات، فإن الوقت غير مناسب لها.* 
*فالوقت هو مثل وقت الناس الآن في الاستعداد لرمضان، فرمضان قد اقترب على الأبواب، وبدأ الناس يستعدون له؛ لأن شعبان سريع الذهاب، وكذلك مدة بقاء هذه الحياة الدنيا وسرعتها، وينبغي أن نتصور هذا التصور، وقديماً قال عبد الله بن المعتز أمير المؤمنين رحمه الله: إذا العشرون من شعبان ولت فواصل شرب ليلك بالنهار ولا تشرب بأقداح صغار فقد ضاق الزمان على الصغار ..وهكذا يضيق الزمان عن تتبع المسائل العلمية الدقيقة في كل فن من الفنون، ولم يعد الوقت مناسباً لها، وليس معنى هذا أننا نزهد فيها، لا، لكن نرى ترتيب الأوليات في طلب العلم، فلابد أن يبدأ الإنسان بالأولى ثم الذي يليه، فإذا أراد الإنسان أن يضع خطةً لطلبه للعلم، فعليه أن يبدأ أولاً بتحصيل شروط العلم، ثم يبدأ بعدها بالأجنحة التي تطير به، ثم يرتب أولويات العلوم التي يدرسها، وهذه ثلاثة أمور مهمة جداً في التخطيط للعلم.* 


*شروط طالب العلم*
*الغربة*

*ذكر أهل العلم سبعة شروط لطالب العلم:*
*الشرط الأول: الغربة:*
* فالإنسان ما دام في بيته وبيئته وبين أهله لا يجد وقتاً وفراغاً للطلب، وهذه الغربة يمكن أن تكون حقيقية، ويمكن أن تكون شعورية، قد يعتزل الإنسان أهل الدنيا في زاوية من بيته، فهو غريب ولو كان بين أهله. ودليل اشتراطها أن موسى عليه السلام لم ينل العلم الذي رغب فيه حتى قال:* *حَتَّى أَبْلُغَ مَجْمَعَ الْبَحْرَيْنِ أَوْ أَمْضِيَ حُقُبًا* *[الكهف:60] . ومن أدلتها كذلك: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم ينزل الله عليه الوحي حتى حبب إليه الخلاء، فكان يخلو في غار حراء فيتحنث فيه -وهو التعبد- الليالي ذوات العدد، أخرج البخاري في الصحيح قال: حدثنا يحيى بن بكير قال: أخبرنا الليث عن عقيل عن ابن شهاب عن عروة عن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنها قالت: (أول ما بدئ به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الوحي: الرؤيا الصالحة فكان لا يرى رؤيا إلا جاءت مثل فلق الصبح، ثم حبب إليه الخلاء، فكان يخلو في غار حراء فيتحنث فيه -وهو التعبد- الليالي ذوات العدد)،*
* فهذا التحبيب الذي حبب إليه الأنبياء أسوة وقدوة؛ ليحبب إلى طالب العلم الخلاء كذلك، ولهذا سئل يحيى بن معين رحمه الله عن أحب شيء إليه في الدنيا، فقال: إسناد عالي وبيت خالي. يريد أن يعتزل الناس، ويريد إسناداً عالياً لا يتطلب كثيراً من البحث في الجرح والتعديل، ولا يتطلب كذلك تعباً في الحفظ (إسناد عالي وبيت خالي). فلابد من هذه الغربة، ويمكن أن يفعلها الإنسان في بيته -كما ذكرت- وبين أهله، فيتخذ وقتاً لطلب العلم، لا يدخل عليه فيه أحد، ولا يرى فيه وجه أحد، ولا ينشغل فيه بأي شيء من أمور الدنيا.* 

*التواضع*

*الشرط الثاني:*
* التواضع:* 
*طالب العلم لا يمكن أن يكون متكبراً أبداً؛ لأن المتكبر لا يمكن أن يستفيد من أحد؛ لأنه يرى نفسه خيراً من غيره، فلا يمكنه أن يأخذ ما عند غيره، وكذلك الأستاذ لا يمكن أن يقدم ما جمعه بالتعب والنصب لمن لا يحترمه، فيحتاج إذاً إلى أن يتواضع له حتى يأخذ عنه، ودليل ذلك أن موسى عليه السلام قال للخضر عليه السلام:* *هَلْ أَتَّبِعُكَ عَلَى أَنْ تُعَلِّمَنِ مِمَّا عُلِّمْتَ رُشْدًا* *[الكهف:66] ، فلم يقل: سأتبعك، بصيغة القرار، وإنما قال: هل أتبعك؟ بصيغة الاستفهام (على أن تعلمن) فجعل نفسه طالباً وهو كليم الله، (مما علمت رشداً) بعض ما علمت فقط، وهذا غاية التواضع.*
* وكذلك جبريل لما أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أسند ركبتيه إلى ركبتيه، ووضع كفيه على فخذيه، وقال: يا محمد! أخبرني عن الإسلام)، فبدأ يسأل بهذا السؤال المؤدب، ويسأل عن أولويات الدين وكبرياته، وأهم ما يسأل عنه، هو هذه الأمور الأربعة التي سأله عنها: سأل عن الإسلام؟ وعن الإيمان؟ وعن الإحسان؟ وعن الساعة؟* 
*إذاً: من شروط العلم: أن يتواضع الإنسان لمن يأخذ منه، وهذا التواضع يقتضي منه قبول الحق دائماً، فالكبر ينافي الفطرة، لأن الإنسان في الأصل ولد على الفطرة، والفطرة تفسد بالمفسدات، ومفسدات الفطرة كثيرة، عد أهل العلم منها: التكبر، والعناد، والتقليد للأهل أو للأصحاب أو للمشايخ، ومنها كذلك: الانغماس في اتباع الهوى، فهذه مفسدات الفطرة التي تفسد على الإنسان فطرته الأصلية.* 


*الورع*

*الشرط الثالث من هذه الشروط:*
* الورع:*
* الورع هو اتقاء المحرمات والمكروهات والشبهات، والذين يعرفونه قديماً بأنه اتقاء المحرمات والشبهات، يرون أن المكروهات داخلة في الشبهات، في الصحيحين من حديث النعمان بن بشير قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (إن الحلال بين، وإن الحرام بين، وبينهما أمور مشتبهات لا يعلمهن كثير من الناس)،*
* وقد اختلف أهل العلم في تفسير الشبهات على خمسة أقوال: القول الأول: أن المشتبهات هي ما سكت عنه الله سبحانه وتعالى فلم يرد فيه تشريع، فكل مسكوت عنه في الأصل يرونه شبهة، وهذا القول ضعيف؛ لأنه ورد في أحاديث أخرى أن ما سكت الله عنه فهو مما عفا عنه، ففي الحديث: (وسكت عن أشياء رحمة بكم غير نسيان فلا تبحثوا عنها). القول الثاني: أن المشتبهات هي المكروهات التي لم يرد فيها نهي جازم، ومع ذلك نهي عنها. القول الثالث: أن المشتبهات هي ما اختلط فيه الحلال والحرام، مثل المال الذي بعضه حلال وبعضه حرام. القول الرابع: أن المشتبهات هي ما تعارضت فيه النصوص، بعض الأدلة تحله، وبعض الأدلة تحرمه، وتعارضت لدى الإنسان. القول الخامس: أن المشتبهات هي ما اختلف أهل العلم في حكمه، فاشتبه عليهم، ولا يكون ذلك إلا على أساس الاختلاف في قوة الدليل أو في دلالته.*
* فهذه هي الأقوال الخمسة، والذين يرون دخول المكروهات في المشتبهات لا يذكرونها في تعريف الورع، فلا يقولون: اتقاء المحرمات والمكروهات والمشتبهات، بل يقولون: الورع هو: اتقاء المحرمات والمشتبهات؛ لأنهم يدخلون المكروهات في المشتبهات، والورع شرط لطلب العلم؛ لأن طالب العلم إذا كان لا يتورع فلا يمكن أن ينال هذا النور؛ لأن العلم نور، والنور لا يمكن أن يبقى في المكان الموحش المظلم، النور يبحث له عن الألوان البيضاء الناصعة التي تزيده إضاءة*
*، كما قال الله تعالى:* *اللَّهُ نُورُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ مَثَلُ نُورِهِ كَمِشْكَاةٍ فِيهَا مِصْبَاحٌ الْمِصْبَاحُ فِي زُجَاجَةٍ الزُّجَاجَةُ كَأَنَّهَا كَوْكَبٌ دُرِّيٌّ يُوقَدُ مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ زَيْتُونِةٍ لا شَرْقِيَّةٍ وَلا غَرْبِيَّةٍ يَكَادُ زَيْتُهَا يُضِيءُ وَلَوْ لَمْ تَمْسَسْهُ نَارٌ نُورٌ عَلَى نُورٍ* *[النور:35] . وقد ورد عن الشافعي رحمه الله أنه قال: شكوت إلى وكيع سوء حفظي فأرشدني إلى ترك المعاصي وأخبرني بأن العلم نور ونور الله لا يهدى لعاصي*


*الجوع*

*الشرط الرابع:*
* الجوع:*
* الإنسان ما دام شبعاناً، راغباً في الدنيا، مقبلاً عليها، لا يمكن أن ينال هذا العلم، وقديماً يقول الحكماء: البطنة تذهب الفطنة، العلم يحتاج إلى فطنة ونباهة، والبطنة تذهب الفطنة، والشافعي رحمه الله يقول: ما رأيت سميناً عاقلاً إلا محمد بن الحسن الشيباني ، فالغالب أن الإنسان إذا شغل أجهزته الداخلية بكثرة الأكل فإن ذلك سينقص تفكيره، وبالتالي لا يمكن أن يحرز المطلوب من العلم؛ ولذلك فإن موسى عليه السلام لما نال من العلم ما نال قال لفتاه بعد ذلك:* *آتِنَا غَدَاءَنَا لَقَدْ لَقِينَا مِنْ سَفَرِنَا هَذَا نَصَبًا* *[الكهف:62] ، فعندما جاع نال ما يريده من طلب العلم.*



*المخاطرة*



*الشرط الخامس من هذه الشروط هو:*
* المخاطرة:*
* والمقصود بها أن تهون على الإنسان نفسه في طلب العلم، حتى يسترخص حياته، ويسترخص ماله، ويسترخص علاقاته في سبيل الحصول على العلم، فموسى عليه السلام ما نال العلم حتى ركب في سفينة مخروقة في عمق البحر، وهذه من المخاطرة، وأهل العلم من هذه الأمة خاطروا في طلبه بالأسفار الشاقة والطويلة،* 
*أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله يقول: ما بقيت قرية ولا مدينة من مدن الدنيا يذكر فيها حديث إلا سافرت إليها على رجلي هاتين. والبخاري رحمه الله سافر من العراق قاصداً عبد الرزاق بن همام الصنعاني بصنعاء، فلما وصل إلى مكة قيل له: مات عبد الرزاق ، فرجع من مكة إلى البصرة، فقيل له: إن عبد الرزاق حي يرزق فرجع إلى مكة على رجليه حتى جاءه الخبر اليقين بأن عبد الرزاق قد مات، وكل أحاديث عبد الرزاق عند البخاري بواسطة، لكن أراد أن يسمع منه مباشرة، أراد علو الإسناد، فسافر سفرين: من العراق إلى مكة مع الرجوع من أجل علو الإسناد فقط! مخاطرات كبيرة، وأسفار شاقة جداً. وسافر أنس بن مالك من البصرة إلى المدينة في طلب حديث واحد، وسافر جابر بن عبد الله من المدينة إلى الشام في طلب حديث واحد، وسافر أبو أيوب الأنصاري من المدينة إلى مصر في طلب حديث واحد. ويقول المكي بن إبراهيم -وهو شيخ البخاري الذي يروي عنه ثلاثياته التي هي أعلى شيء في صحيحه-: كتبت بأصبعي هاتين عن ستين من التابعين، ولو علمت أنه يحتاج إلي لكتبت عن أكثر.*
* فهؤلاء الأئمة خاطروا مخاطرات كبيرة جداً في طلب العلم، وتعبوا ونصبوا في جمعه، فأحرزوا منه ما أحرزوا، فلذلك لابد أن تهون على الإنسان نفسه في طلبه، فـزكريا الأنصاري رحمه الله فقد بصره في طلب العلم، كان يقرأ الليل كله ولم يكن ذا مال، وكان سراجه ضعيف الضوء، ففقد بصره بسبب ذلك، وعدد كبير من العلماء فقدوا بعض أطرافهم أو أجزائهم بالمخاطرة في طلب العلم. إذاً: لابد أن تهون على الإنسان نفسه في الطلب، وهذا شرط للحصول عليه، فالدر والحجارة الكريمة لا ينالها من لم يخاطر في طلبها، ومن لم ينغمس في البحر ويخاطر لا يمكنه أن يصل إلى هذه اللآلئ.* 


*معصية الهوى*



*الشرط السادس:*
*معصية الهوى:*
* فالإنسان المتبع لهواه لا يمكن أن يكون طالب علم؛ لأن الهوى يدعوه إلى الراحة والنوم، والانشغال مع الناس فيما هم منشغلون فيه، وتلقي أخبار الناس، ومتابعة أحداث العالم، فهذه أمور يدعو إليها الهوى، فمن لا يستطيع التغلب على هواه لا يمكن أن يكون طالباً للعلم*

*العمل بالعلم*

*الشرط السابع:* 
*الاتباع أو العمل بما تعلمه الإنسان؛*
* لأن العلم حجة لك أو عليك، فهو سلاح ذو حدين، إذا لم يعمل به الإنسان كان حجة عليه، أخرج أبو عمر بن عبد البر عن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه قال: إن أخوف ما أخافه يوم القيامة أن يقال لي: أعلمت أم جهلت؟ فأقول: بل علمت، فيقال: ففيم عملت فيما علمت؟ وأخرج الدارقطني وغيره عنه أنه قال رضي الله عنه: إن أخوف ما أخافه يوم القيامة كتاب الله، ألا تبقى آية آمرة إلا جاءتني فقالت: يا أبا الدرداء ! قد أتيتك آمرة فلم تأتمر بي، ولا آية زاجرة إلا جاءتني فقالت: يا أبا الدرداء ! قد أتيتك زاجرة فلم تزدجر بي.*
* هذه هي حياة القلوب، أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا يخافون من هذا القرآن أن يكون خصماً لهم يوم القيامة، كل آية مرت على الإنسان أو سمعها أو قرأها ينبغي أن يخاف أن تلعنه وهو يقرؤها، فرب قارئ للقرآن والقرآن يلعنه! وكذلك العلم كله، رب سامع للعلم! والعلم يلعنه؛ لأنه لم يعمل به، وقامت عليه الحجة به، ومن الأسئلة الأربعة: (لا تزول قدما عبد يوم القيامة حتى يسأل عن أربع: عن شبابه فيما أبلاه، وعن عمره فيما أفناه، وعن علمه ماذا عمل به؛ وعن ماله: من أين اكتسبه، وفيما أنفقه؟)*
*. وهذه الشروط السبعة نظمها ابن هلال في بيت واحد: فقال له: تغرب وتواضع واترع وجع وهم واعص هواك واتبع (تغرب) هذا الشرط الأول وهو الغربة، (وتواضع): هذا الشرط الثاني، (واترع): أي: تكلف الورع، افتعل من الورع، (وجع، وهم، واعص هواك، واتبع). وبعد تحصيل هذه الشروط وهي غير شاقة يحرص الإنسان على أجنحة العلم التي تعينه على الطلب.* 



*أجنحة العلم المعينة على طلب العلم**الإخلاص والتقوى*

*أجنحة العلم التي يحتاج إليها الطالب ليصل إلى المستوى المطلوب في دراسته كثيرة، وأول هذه الأجنحة:*
* الإخلاص لله سبحانه وتعالى وتقواه؛*
* لأن العمل الذي يقرب إلى الله ويقصد به وجهه الكريم؛ إذا خلا من الإخلاص لم يتحقق فيه مقتضى شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله، فيكون مغايراً لقناعة الإنسان، فشهادة أن لا إله إلا الله تقتضي أن يكون العمل خالصاً لوجهه الكريم، وشهادة أن محمداً رسول الله تقتضي أن يتبع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما جاء به من عند الله، وإذا خلا العمل من الإخلاص ومن الاتباع لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان عملاً مردوداً على صاحبه، لا يمكن أن يقبل بوجه من الوجوه، فقد أخرج مسلم في الصحيح من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال فيما يرويه عن ربه عز وجل: (أنا أغنى الشركاء عن الشرك، فمن عمل عملاً أشرك فيه معي غيري تركته وشركه)*
*، فلذلك لابد من الإخلاص في الطلب، ولاشك أنه في كثير من الأحيان يغفل طلاب العلم عن الإخلاص، فيشعرون أنهم يدرسون من أجل النجاح في الامتحان، أو من أجل التفوق والتميز على قرنائهم، أو حتى من أجل بعض المآرب الدنيوية، وكل هذه الأمور تحصل للطلاب، لكن على الإنسان أن يحقق إخلاصه، وأن يراجع نيته في كل فترة، لابد أن يراجع نفسه عند بداية دراسته، وعند دخوله للقسم، وعند سماعه لأية محاضرة، وعند فتحه لأي شريط، وعند مطالعته لأي كتاب، فيراجع نيته ويجدد إخلاصه لله سبحانه وتعالى، فقد قال ابن عيينة رحمه الله: طلبنا العلم لغير الله فأبى أن يكون إلا لله،* 
*والعلم النافع مذكر بالله حتى لو دخلته بنية أخرى ستذهب تلك النية، فلابد أن تراجع نيتك وأن تجددها في كل وقت، وهذا مما يبلغ به الإنسان الدرجات العلى؛ لأنه كلما ازداد تقىً لله كلما فتح الله له خزائن من خزائن العلم لا يمكن أن ينالها بطاقته وجهده، فالله تعالى يقول:* *يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ فُرْقَانًا* *[الأنفال:29] ،* 
*وهذا الفرقان يميز الإنسان به بين الحق والباطل، وتظهر له الأمور على حقيقتها؛ ولذلك فالتقوى سبب لنيل الإنسان لعلوم لم يكن لينالها بجهده، ولا يصل إليها في عمره، وليس له شيخ يعلمه إياها، وليس فيها كتب ومؤلفات، وليس عنده الوسائل لنيلها، لكن بتقواه لله تفتح له تلك العلوم؛ ولذلك فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى آتى الخضر من لدنه علماً، وامتن على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا العلم اللدني فقال:* *وَعَلَّمَكَ مَا لَمْ تَكُنْ تَعْلَمُ وَكَانَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكَ عَظِيمًا* *[النساء:113]* 
*، والذين يلتمسون ما عند الله بتقواه والتقرب إليه عرفوا من أين تؤكل الكتف، وعرفوا الباب فدخلوا منه فاستقاموا. ولاشك أن هذا الإخلاص تشوبه الشوائب، وأن التقوى تقع فيها الخدوش بمخالطة الناس والأهواء وبغير ذلك، لكن لابد أن يعالج الإنسان ذلك، وأن يستمر على الطريق ولا يتراجع، فيحاول إصلاح نفسه مع طول الوقت.* 


*الوقت*

*الجناح الثاني من أجنحة العلم هو:* 
*الوقت،*
* فالعلم يحتاج إلى أن يتفرغ له الإنسان، وقد قال ابن عيينة رحمه الله: إن العلم لن يعطيك بعضه حتى تعطيه كلك، وليس المقصود بكلك: جميع الوقت، بل المقصود الوقت الذي تخصصه للعلم اجعله للعلم خالصاً ليس فيه شيء آخر، فإذا كنت مشغولاً في وقت الطلب بإصلاح السيارة، أو مشغولاً بمتابعة الهاتف، أو مشغولاً بمتابعة وسائل الإعلام؛ فلا يمكن أن تفهم ما تطلبه ولا أن تحفظه، فإذاً لابد أن يكون الوقت المخصص للعلم، ليس فيه مشاريع أخرى، لابد أن يكون خالياً للعلم ليس فيه أي أهداف أخرى، ولا يطلب فيه تحقيق أي مآرب أخرى.* 


*الحفظ*

*الجناح الثالث من هذه الأجنحة هو:* 
*الحفظ:*
* فالعلم لابد فيه من الحفظ لمتونه، فإذا كان الإنسان فاهماً لكل شيء ولكنه لا يحفظه فهو بذلك يكون آلة فقط، ليس معه رصيد ولا أساس، فهو مثل جهاز الهاتف الذي ليس له شريحة؛ فلذلك لابد أن يحفظ الإنسان متون العلم وكتبه، ولاحظوا أن الذين يحفظون القرآن يتميزون على من سواهم فهم أولى بالإمامة، (يؤم القوم أقرؤهم لكتاب الله)، كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. وهم أولى كذلك بالتقدم في أمر الدين: (يحمل هذا العلم من كل خلف عدوله، وينفون عنه تحريف الغالين وانتحال المبطلين وتأويل الجاهلين)،* 
*والذين يحفظون السنن، ويحفظون كتب العلم، هم الذين يحفظونه على الأمة، وهم الذين مثل لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالبقعة التي أمسكت الماء على الناس فسقوا ورعوا وزرعوا، وهذه لاشك أنفع وأكثر فائدة من غيرها؛ ولذلك فإن الشافعي رحمه الله يقول: علمي معي حيث ما يممت يتبعني قلبي وعاء له لا جوف صندوق إن كنت في البيت كان العلم فيه معي أو كنت في السوق كان العلم في السوق وابن حزم رحمه الله يقول: فإن يحرقوا القرطاس لا يحرق الذي تضمنه القرطاس بل هو في صدري يسير معي حيث استقلت ركائبي ويمكث إن أمكث ويدفن في قبري فحفظ العلم والمذاكرة فيه حتى يرسخ في النفوس من أجنحة العلم التي يحتاج إليها الطالب حتى يصعد بها.* 



*الفهم*


*الجناح الرابع من هذه الأجنحة هو:* 
*الفهم،* 
*وهذا الفهم قسمان: قسم فطري خلقي، فالقرائح يخلقها الله كما يخلق أبدان الناس، فيركب في كل إنسان منها ما شاء، والقسم الثاني: مكتسب، فالإنسان بربطه بين المعلومات بتسلسلها، ومجالسته للناس، وازدياده من العلم يزداد فهماً فيه؛ ولذلك فإن كثيراً من الذين كانوا من أهل العلم في المرويات إذا وصلوا إلى التطبيق يقعون في أخطاء، ما لم يشاهدوا أهل التطبيق، فـأبو حنيفة رحمه الله -وهو من هو في جلالة قدره في العلم، وكان سيد أهل العراق وإمامهم في عصره-ذهب إلى مكة يريد الحج، فجاءه طفل صغير من أهل مكة، فقال له: هل لك فيمن يدلك على مناسكك مقابل درهم أو شيء يسير جداً؟ قال: لا حاجة بي إليك، فجعل الطفل يتبعه، فلما دخل المسجد الحرام أراد أن يحيي المسجد بركعتين، فقال الطفل: ما أجهل هذا الشيخ بالسنة! ألا يعلم أن تحية مسجد مكة الطواف؟ فكانت واحدة. ثم بعد هذا أراد الطواف فما عرف من أي أركان البيت يبدأ، ما عرف ركن الحجر، فجاءه الصبي فقال: ما أجهل هذا الشيخ بالسنة! ألا تدري أن الطواف يبتدئ من ركن الحجر؟! ثم بعد أن أنهى الطواف أراد أن يذهب إلى الصفا فما عرف مكان الصفا، فإذا بالصبي هو الذي يدله على ذلك، ثم كان يظن أن السعي مثل الطواف، الشوطان شوط واحد، من الصفا إلى الصفا شوط واحد، فدله الصبي أن الشوط من الصفا إلى المروة، ومن المروة إلى الصفا شوط آخر. ثم بعد أن أنهى سعيه جاء إلى الحلاق، فجعل يساومه بكم يحلق له، فالصبي دله على أن هذا من الأمور التي لا تنبغي المساومة فيها، فهو نسك وعبادة، فكانت الأخرى. ثم ولاه جانبه الأيسر فقال له الصبي: وله جانبك الأيمن، ففعل، فأعطى الصبي المبلغ وأضعافه؛ لأنه دله على هذه الأمور التي كان يجهلها من ناحية التطبيق، مع أنه عالم بها وبتفاصيلها، لكنه من ناحية التطبيق خفيت عليه،* 
*فاستفاد من علم هذا الصبي الصغير. وجانب الفهم المكتسب يزيده التعبد لله سبحانه وتعالى، فالإكثار من ذكر الله يزيد البصيرة نوراً، وقد قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: إنه لتستغلق علي المسألة فأجلس وأذكر الله فتفتح لي، وكان يجلس فيكثر من الاستغفار إكثاراً شديداً ويقول: يا معلم داود! علمني، ويا مفهم سليمان! فهمني، فيسهل ما استغلق عليه من المسائل. فهذا الفهم المكتسب من أسبابه التعلم والمراجعة والمذاكرة ومجالسة أهل العلم، والتطبيق للمسائل العلمية.* 
*الشيخ الناصح*

*الجناح الخامس من أجنحة العلم التي يحتاج إليها الطالب:*
* الشيخ الناصح الذي يرتب له الأولويات، ويختار له الكتب، ويفهمه ما يحتاج إلى تفهيم، ويؤدبه بأدب العلم، فهذا يحتاج إليه الإنسان كثيراً في الطلب،*
* فكم من إنسان لديه كل المؤهلات للطلب، ولكن لم يجد شيخاً ناصحاً يمكن أن يسير معه إلى نهاية مشواره في الطلب، فتكون هذه ثغرة تعقيه عن الطلب، فتجده يجلس عند شيخ في مرحلة من الطريق، ثم يتركه ويبحث عن شيخ آخر وهكذا تجده منقطعاً بين الشيوخ، ولن يضل إلى مراده، ولو أنه وجد عالماً ناصحاً واستمر معه فإنه سيصل به؛*
* ولذلك فإن مالكاً رحمه الله يقول: حفظنا من علم ابن شهاب ، وتعلمنا من علم ربيعة، فابن شهاب حفظوا منه، حيث كانوا يروون عنه الحديث، لكن ربيعة هو الذي كان يسدده ويرشده، ويتابع دراسته ويعتني به، ويختار له الفنون، ويختار له المشايخ الذين يروي عنهم؛ فلذلك انتفع بعلم ربيعة أكثر من انتفاعه بعلم شيوخه في الرواية.* 

*الطالب المنافس*

*الجناح السادس من أجنحة العلم:*
* الطالب المنافس:*
* فالإنسان يحتاج إلى مذاكرة، والهمة تضعف، وعليه؛ يحتاج الإنسان إلى منافس له، وهذه المنافسة تارة تقع حتى من الأعداء، وقديماً قال الحكماء: عداي لهم فضل علي ومنة فلا أبعد الرحمن عني الأعاديا هم بحثوا عن زلتي فاتقيتها وهم نافسوني فاكتسبت المعاليا وقد تكون منافسته جارية من القرناء والأصدقاء، فيزداد الإنسان علماً بمنافستهم، ولاشك أن الإنسان بحاجة إليهم دائماً في الطلب؛ لأنه يكل ويتعب، وفي كثير من الأحيان يصاب بإحباط من المحيط الذي حوله، فإذا وجد ذوي الهمة العالية الذين يمشون معه في الطريق؛ زادوه نشاطاً واستمراراً وانتفع بمذاكرتهم.* 

*البلغة*

*الجناح السابع من أجنحة العلم:*
* البلغة:* 
*أي: المال الذي يكون يسيراً، وليس كثيراً حتى يشغل الإنسان، ولا قليلاً أقل من حاجته، بل القدر الذي يكفيه لسداد أموره، كالحصول على الكتب ونحوها، فهذا مما يحتاج إليه الطالب، وهو من أجنحة العلم التي يوصل إليه بها.* 

*التدريب*

*الجناح الثامن من أجنحة العلم التي يحتاج إليها الطالب:*
* التدرب على التعليم والتلقين في وقت الطلب،*
* فكثير من الناس فرغوا طاقاتهم للطلب، ولم يتعودوا على التدريس، فلم يدرسوا مدة الطلب، فلما كبروا لم يكونوا صالحين للتدريس، والتدريس مهارة مختصة لا يتقنها إلا من تدرب عليها.*
* فكثير هم أولئك المتقنون لكثير من العلوم لكن لا يستطيعون تقديم الدروس، ولا يستطيعون أن يشرحوا أي متن من المتون، وكثير هم أولئك الذين يعرفون كثيراً من المعلومات لكن لا يستطيعون توصيلها للناس، لأن تعبيرهم قاصر، أو ليست لديهم أساليب التفسير، وكثير هم أولئك الذين يعلمون المعلومات، ولكن لا يستطيعون الخطابة على المنابر، لضعفهم في شخصياتهم، فيحتاج الطالب في مدة الطلب أن يتعود على التدريس، وإذا وجد من يعلمه ذلك فبها ونعمت، ولو حتى مع زملائه في المذاكرة، وإن لم يجد فليبحث عن شيء يعلمه،* 
*كما كان الأعمش يتخذ تيساً فيحدثه ويشرح له ويقول: أفهمت؟ وهو تيس! فأراد أن يتعود على مهارة التعليم، حتى ولو لم يجد من يعلمه إلا هذا التيس. فينبغي للطالب أن يتأهب لمثل هذه الأمور، وأن يتهيأ للخطابة والتعليم، وتقديم الكلمات، وتلخيص الدروس في وقت الطلب حتى يفلح عند تقديمها، ورب شخص ليس لديه من العلم إلا اليسير، ولكن بارك الله فيه؛ لأنه يزكيه ويقدمه، فينتفع الناس بعلمه ولو كان شيئاً يسيراً،*
*وكم تعرفون من الدعاة الذين هم في عداد العوام من الناحية العلمية ولكن نفع الله بهم؛ لأنهم يزكون ما لديهم، فيقدمون ما عندهم ولو باللهجة العامية، ولو بالمستوى الضعيف، لكن ينفع الله بهم!*

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

*ترتيب الأولويات*






*بعد تحصيل الشروط والأجنحة يبدأ الإنسان في ترتيب أولوياته، ولاشك أن هذا الترتيب يحتاج إلى عناية كبيرة، وهو مما تختلف فيه مناهج المؤسسات، وتختلف فيه مناهج المشايخ، فليس لترتيب العلوم منهجية موحدة، بعض الناس يبدأ بعلوم الآلات ويترك علوم المقاصد؛ حتى يحرز من الآلات ما يستطيع به فهم المقاصد، ولكن هذا فيه خطر؛ لأنه قد ينقطع عن الطلب فيكون عارفاً فقط بالنحو والصرف والبلاغة، ولم يعرف شيئاً من الفقه ولا من الحديث! وهذه مشكلة*
*.* 
*والعكس في منهجية أخرى يبدأ الطالب بعلوم المقاصد ثم بعد ذلك تأتي الآلات، لكن في كثير من الأحيان يمتلئ الطالب بالمقاصد، وتبقى ثغرة كبيرة جداً فقدها من الوسائل، فيحتاج إذاً إلى الاعتدال والموازنة، فيأخذ من كل علم طرفاً في البداية،*
*وأهل العلم ألفوا في كل علم كتباً متفاوتة الحجم، كتب صغيرة للمبتدئين، وكتب متوسطة، وكتب كبيرة جامعة،*
*فلابد أن يبدأ الإنسان من كل علم بكتاب من المختصرات أولاً؛ حتى يأتي ويغطي المساحة التي يريد دراستها، والعلوم الشرعية وآلاتها تصل إلى خمسة وأربعين علماً فقط، أي: خمسة وأربعين تخصصاً، فكل علم من هذه العلوم يأخذ الإنسان فيه كتيباً صغيراً أو مختصراً فيقرؤه، وإذا حفظه فهذا أفضل وأكمل، ثم بعد ذلك يأتي التوسع، وسيجد نفسه قادراً على المتابعة، وإذا استطاع أن يأخذ من كل علم عدداً من الكتب يحفظها فيه؛ فسيكون أهلاً حينئذ للازدياد حتى يصل إلى مستوى الاجتهاد، وإذا لم يستطع فعلى الأقل يكون لديه عدد من الكتب في العلوم الأساسية، فهذا من الأمور التي لابد منها. ......* 

*أهمية التأصيل الشرعي بالأدلة*





*بعد اللغة والفقه يحتاج الطالب إلى التأصيل الشرعي بالأدلة، فاليوم كثرت الفتن والخلافات بين الناس، وهذه الخلافات ليس في الأمة معصوم يمكن أن يحسمها، فالذي يمكن أن يحسمها هو الدليل، ومن تمسك بالوحي فقد اعتمد على ركن ركين، فلذلك يحتاج الإنسان إلى تأصيل لجزئيات معلوماته الفقهية، وأن يكون معه حجج،* 
*وهذا التأسيس يكون بأن يأخذ الطالب كتاباً من كتب أدلة الأحكام من القرآن، ثم كتاباً من أدلة الأحكام من الحديث مختصراً فيبدأ به، فطالب العلم الذي يريد التأسيس البدائي في أدلة الأحكام من القرآن عليه أن يأخذ كتاب الإكليل للسيوطي مثلاً، واسمه: الإكليل في استنباطات التنزيل، وهو كتاب مختصر جداً، لكن فيه الاستنباطات من خمسمائة آية هي آيات الأحكام. وكذلك يأخذ كتاباً من أدلة الأحكام من الحديث مثل: منتقى الأخبار، أو بلوغ المرام، أو نحو ذلك من الكتب، فيكون محيطاً بهذه الأحاديث حافظاً لها، ويعرف ما فيها من العلل، ويعرف تخريجها، ويستطيع الاعتماد عليها في استنباطه، وإذا وجد من ينتقي له الأصح، ويسقط ما كان ضعيفاً منها، فهذا جيد،* 
*فأهل العلم عندما يؤلفون في أدلة الأحكام يجمعون ما صح وما لم يصح لديهم؛ لأنه من المعلوم أن قصدهم بالصحيح والضعيف الظن فقط، وهذا الغالب، ولذلك قال العراقي رحمه الله في الألفية: وفي الصحيح والضعيف قصدوا في ظاهره لا القطع والمعتمد وإمساكنا عن حكمنا على سند بأنه أصح مطلقاً وقد خاض به قوم فقيل مالك عن نافع فيما رواه الناسك مولاه واختر حيث عنه بسند الشافعي قلت: وعنه أحمد فلذلك يقصدون بقولهم: هذا صحيح أو هذا ضعيف: الظاهر الذي ظهر لنا منه، وإلا فيمكن أن تكتشف فيه علة، ولو كان ظاهره الصحة، ويمكن أيضاً أن يكون ما عللناه به وضعفناه به لا يضر، فيكون صحيحاً من وجه لم نطلع نحن عليه، فلذلك يجمعون في كتبهم -في أدلة الأحكام- الصحيح والضعيف، ولكن في كثير من الأحيان يحكمون عليها،*
*فالحافظ ابن حجر مثلاً في البلوغ في كثير من الأحاديث يحكم عليها، يقول: إسناده جيد أو ضعيف، فيحتاج الطالب إلى حسن الاختيار في هذا المجال.*  


*أهمية تزكية النفس*





*من الأولويات في حياتنا المعاصرة ما يتعلق بالتربية،*
*فلابد أن يكون الإنسان لديه من الدوافع التربوية ما يدعوه للاستمرار، ويتعلم كيف يعالج نفسه؟ فالنفس مثل الدابة إذا أهملها الإنسان كانت حروراً شروداً، وإذا رباها انقادت له، فيحتاج الإنسان إلى تربية نفسه، ثم بعد ذلك يربي أهل بيته وطلابه ومن يؤثر فيهم، وهذه التربية تحتاج في الواقع إلى تأسيس قوي من الإيمانيات، والروحانيات، وإحسان التعامل مع الله، والدافع العقدي الذي يدفع الإنسان للعمل من خلال عقيدته، حتى يرتبط كل شيء بعقيدة الإنسان، فهذا الجانب التربوي مهم جداً في التأسيس لدى الإنسان،* 
*وهذا الجانب يجده الإنسان في كتب متخصصة، ولابد أن يكون لديه تأسيس منها، ولذلك قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في إحياء علوم الدين للغزالي رحمه الله: كتاب لا يستغني عنه طالب علم، ومع ذلك حذروا من مواضع؛ لأن فيه كثيراً من الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة، وفيه أيضاً بعض الاصطلاحات والأمور التي لا يحتاج إليها طالب العلم، لكن مع ذلك فيه أمور من نكت الشريعة ومعانيها ما يحتاج إليها الإنسان في التربية، مثل: معاني الصلاة، وقضايا الطهارة، وقضايا الإخلاص لله، وقضايا معالجة النفس، وقضايا أمراض القلوب، مثل: الحسد والبخل، وغير هذه الأمور مما لا يستغني عنها الطالب.*
*بعد أن يضع الإنسان لنفسه هذه المنهجية، ويختار المختصرات التي سيتقنها، يرتبها على حسب ما تيسر له، فإذا كان مثلاً في مكان ليس فيه من يعرف علماً من العلوم فإنه يؤخر ذلك العلم إلى وقت آخر، فاستغلال الباب المفتوح أولى من البحث في الباب المغلق.* 


*أهمية الفقه*





*من الأولويات التي لابد من العناية بها في هذا الزمان:*
*الفقه الذي يحل مشكلات الناس*
*، ويتدخل في كل جزئيات حياتهم، وهو من العلوم التي يعيشها الناس، فالناس بحاجة إلى ما يصلح طهارتهم وصلواتهم، وبحاجة إلى ما يصحح عقودهم وأنكحتهم وبيعاتهم، وهم بحاجة إلى متابعة دقيقة لواقعهم، ولا يكون ذلك إلا بالفقه، فكثير من طلاب العلم الآن إذا عرضت له مشكلة حتى في طهارة زوجته من حيضها ونفاسها لا يستطيع أن يحل لها المشكلة، ويظنون أن هذا من الأمور التي ليست مهمة في الدين، وبعض الناس يتندر على مسائل الحيض والنفاس،*
*ويرى أن هذه المسائل لا يشتغل بها الناس كثيراً، لكن الواقع أن هذا ما يعيشه الناس، ومشكلاتهم اليومية هي هذه، فإذا لم يكن للناس حلول فيها، ولم تستطع أن تجد حلاً لأقرب الناس إليك، في أدنى مشكلة، فكيف تحل أمر الأمة بكاملها؟!*
*إذاً: يحتاج الطالب إلى التأسيس في مجال الفقه، والفقه قد توسع كثيراً، فأصبح فيه عدد كبير من المذاهب، وفي كل مذهب عدد كثير من الكتب، ولا يستطيع الإنسان الإحاطة بذلك، لكن بحسبه في البداية أن يأخذ مختصراً واحداً من مذهب واحد، فإذا أتقنه يقرأ بعد ذلك من الكتب الفقهية شرحاً لذلك المختصر الذي لديه، وسيجد فيه توسيعاً لمادته، سواءً كان من مذهبه أو من مذهب آخر.*  


*أهمية علوم اللغة العربية*





*من أهم ما يشتغل به الإنسان في العصر الذي نحن فيه في بداية الطلب: ما يتعلق بلغة العرب*
*التي بها نزل القرآن، وبها تكلم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فالإنسان الذي ليس لديه تأسيس لهذه اللغة لا يستطيع التلقي، ولا الفهم عن الله، ولا الفهم عن رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فالناس الآن لم يعد أحد منهم عربياً بالسليقة، بل كلهم يدرسون أن الفاعل مرفوع، وأن المفعول منصوب، وأن المضاف إليه مجرور، كل الناس يدرسون هذا، ولا يستطيع أحد أن يتكل على سليقته في عالمنا المعاصر، فإذا كان الحال كذلك احتاج الإنسان إلى أن يأخذ من لغة العرب بعلومها المختلفة مبادئ تأسيسية،*
*وهذه المبادئ لابد أن يبدأ فيها بمفردات اللغة، وقديماً كان الناس يحفظون في مفردات اللغة دواوين العرب، والوقت اليوم ضيق عن متابعتها، وفيها كثير من المضامين السيئة، نعم؛ فيها بعض الشعر الذي فيه مروءات، وفيه شهامة، يحض على الكرم والضيافة والشجاعة والأخلاق الحميدة، لكن منها أيضاً أشعار أخرى مضامينها سيئة، وكذلك بعض الدواوين الإسلامية*
*، وقديماً كان بعض أهل العلم يذكرون أن ديوان غيلان بن عقبة المنقري التميمي فيه ثلث مفردات اللغة العربية، ولكن الواقع أن الديوان أيضاً فيه ما في أشعار الجاهليين، فيه كثير من الغزل، والمدح لأقوام قد لا يستحقون ذلك المدح كله، وفيه معاني كبيرة يحتاج إليها الإنسان في تأسيس لغته وتقويم لسانه، وفيه ألفاظ يحتاج إليها الإنسان كذلك في فهم الكتاب والسنة، وقد كان الأولون يحفظون أشعار الناس جميعاً،*
*فعبد الله بن العباس رضي الله عنهما كان لا يسمع شعراً إلا حفظه؛ ولذلك كان ترجمان القرآن، واشتهرت مسائل نافع بن الأزرق رئيس الخوارج لما أتاه في مكة يسأله عن تفسير كتاب الله، فكان كلما سأله عن كلمة بين له معناها، فيقول: هل تعرف العرب ذلك في أشعارها؟ فيقول: نعم، أما سمعت قول فلان فينشده، فمنها أنه سأله عن آية:* *عَطَاءً غَيْرَ مَجْذُوذٍ* *[هود:108] ما معنى مجذوذ؟ قال: غير مقطوع، قال: هل تعرف العرب ذلك في أشعارها؟* 
*قال: نعم، أما سمعت قول الحارث بن حلزة اليشكري : فترى خلفها من الرجع والوقع منيناً كأنه إهباء فكان يسأله عن المسائل ويسأله عن شواهدها من اللغة، وبينما هو معه إذ جاءه عمر بن أبي ربيعة المخزومي وهو شاب من قريش في حداثة سنه، فسأله ابن عباس عن آخر ما قال من الشعر،*
*فأنشده قصيدته: أمن آل نعم أنت غادٍ فمبكر غداة غد أم رائح فمهجر بحاجة نفس لم تقل في جوابها فتبلغ عذراً والمقالة تعذر تهيم إلى نعم فلا الشمل جامع ولا الحبل موصول ولا أنت مقصر وهي ثمانية وستون بيتاً، فأنشدها كاملة فحفظها ابن عباس ، فقال له نافع بن الأزرق : لله أنت يا ابن عباس ! نضرب إليك آباط الإبل في طلب العلم فتعرض عنا، أو فتضجر بنا، ويأتيك شاب حدث من قريش ينشدك سفهاً فتسمعه! فقال ابن عباس : ما سمعت سفهاً، فقال: بلى أما سمعت قوله: رأت رجلاً أما إذا الشمس عارضت فيخزى وأما بالعشي فيحصر فقال: ما هكذا قال، إنما قال: رأت رجلاً أما إذا الشمس عارضت فيضحى وأما بالعشي فيخصر ولو شئت أن أعيدها عليك لفعلت، فلما كان من الغد سأله عن قول الله تعالى:* *إِنَّ لَكَ أَلَّا تَجُوعَ فِيهَا وَلا تَعْرَى * وَأَنَّكَ لا تَظْمَأُ فِيهَا وَلا تَضْحَى* *[طه:118-119]، قال: ما معنى تضحى؟ قال: تبرز للشمس،*
*أما سمعت قول المخزومي بالأمس: رأت رجلاً أما إذا الشمس عارضت فيضحى وأما بالعشي فيخصر فلابد من التأسيس في اللغة.*  








*أهمية مطالعة الكتب*






*مرحلة أخرى لطالب العلم،* 
*وهي ما يستفيده الإنسان مطالعةً،*
*فالإنسان بعد التأسيس أصبح مشاركاً في بناء نفسه، وليس كل العلوم يجد الإنسان وقتاً لقراءتها على الشيوخ، والكتب هي شيوخ موجودة معنا، لكن شيوخ من جنس آخر كما قال الحكيم: لنا جلساء لا يمل حديثهم ألباء مأمونون غيباً ومشهدا يفيدوننا من علمهم علم من مضى وعقلاً وتأديباً ورأياً مسددا فلا فتنة تخشى ولا سوء عشرة ولا نتقي منهم لساناً ولا يدا فإن قلت أحياء فلست بكاذب وإن قلت أموات فلست مفندا فهذه الكتب هي في الواقع شيوخ تأخذ عنها، وإن كان فيها بعض الخطأ، فإنه لا تخلو الكتب من الخطأ،*
*فقد قال البويطي رحمه الله: لما أكمل الشافعي كتابه ناولينه فقال: خذ هذا الكتاب على خطأ كثير فيه، قلت: يا أبا عبد الله ! أصلحه لنا، قال: كيف وقد قال الله تعالى:* *وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلافًا كَثِيرًا* *[النساء:82] ، أبى الله العصمة إلا لكتابه؟ الكتاب المعصوم الوحيد الذي ليس فيه أي خطأ هو كتاب الله، وما سواه من كتب لابد أن يوجد فيها أخطاء، لكن مع هذا التأسيس يجد الإنسان ما يصحح به الخطأ، ولا ينبغي أن يعتمد على الكتب الأصلية دون رواية، وأما الشروح فقد لا يحتاج فيها إلى رواية، لكن متون الكتب وأصولها لابد من روايتها، أي: سماعها على شيخ، وذلك الشيخ أيضاً لابد أن يكون له رواية فيها، فتبحث هل لديه رواية في الكتاب الفلاني؟ هل سمعه من شيخ؟ هل قرأه على شيخ؟*
*لأن كثيراً من الشيوخ يخطئون في قراءة بعض الكتب التي لم يرووها ولم يسمعوها عن شيخ، فيقعون في أخطاء كبيرة جداً، ولذلك قال أبو حيان رحمه الله: يظن الغمر أن الكتب تهدي أخا فهم لإدراك العلوم وما يدري الجهول بأن فيها مزالق حيرت ذهن الفهيم إذا رمت العلوم بغير شيخ ضللت عن الصراط المستقيم وتلتمس الأمور عليك حتى تصير أضل من توما الحكيم فيحتاج الإنسان إذاً إلى رواية لها، وتقويم لسانه في قراءتها. ......* 

*آداب المطالعة*





*يحتاج الطالب إلى منهجية في المطالعة، ومنهجية المطالعة*
*هي ألا يشوش الإنسان فكره إذا أراد قراءة كتاب ما، وإذا بدأ المطالعة في كتاب لابد أن يكمله، ولابد أيضاً أن تكون هذه المطالعة مطالعة علمية، فالمطالعة غير العلمية هي أن تقرأ في كتاب وليس لديك قلم ولا ورقة، ولا تحفظه، بل تقرأه فقط، فلا تحرز منه فائدة، والمطالعة العلمية هي أن تجعل لك دفتراً لكل كتاب تطالعه، وتضع فيه اسم الكتاب، وتبدأ الصفحة الأولى بتاريخ، وتكتب: بدأت القراءة الساعة كذا لليوم الفلاني من الشهر الفلاني من العام الفلاني في الكتاب الفلاني من الصفحة كذا، حتى تكمل ما تطالعه منه،* 
*وتقسم الدفتر إلى ثلاثة أقسام: القسم الأول: للزوائد النادرة، والأشياء العجيبة التي استفدتها من الكتاب، ولا تكتب الأشياء المكررة والموجودة في الكتب كلها؛ لأنها موجودة في الكتب، ولا فائدة من نسخك لكتاب مطبوع، لكن تكتب الفوائد النادرة، والأشياء الغريبة جداً. القسم الثاني: لما فهمته أنت من الكتاب مما ليس فيه، وهو ما يسمى: قراءة ما بين السطور، فتستفيد معلومات بفهمك وربطك للمعلومات بمعلومات سابقة لديك، فتكون بذلك استفدت من هذا الكتاب فهماً ومقارنة، فتكتب المعلومات التي استفدتها حتى لا تضيع منك، وستبقى مادة لديك في المستقبل لكتبك ودروسك التي أنت فهمتها من الكتب، ولو لم تكن مخصوصة ولا موجودة فيها. القسم الثالث: للإشكالات: كل كتاب قرأته لابد أن يعرض لك فيه كثير من الإشكالات، بعضها ناشئ عن أخطاء مطبعية، وبعضها ناشئ عن أخطاء من المؤلف نفسه، وبعضها ناشئ عن عدم فهم منك أنت، وبعضها ناشئ عن اختلاف في الدلالة، فدلالة اللفظ الواحد قد يكون مشتركاً، وقد يكون مجازاً، وقد يكون مستعملاً في وقت المؤلف استعمالاً شائعاً، وفي وقتك غير ذلك. فتحتاج إلى تقييد هذه الإشكالات للرجوع إليها في مراجع أوسع، أو لسؤال من تلقاه من أهل العلم عنها، فالاستشكال علم كما قال أهل العلم،* 
*فإذا استشكلت شيئاً فقد ازددت علماً؛ لأنك ستبحث عنه، وسيقتضي ذلك منك اطلاعاً على ما لم تكن لتصل إليه لولا ذلك الإشكال، وكم من شوارد علمية نالها الإنسان ولم يكن يبحث عنها، وإنما بحث عن مسألة أخرى دونها، ففتح الكتاب وقرأ فاستفاد علماً آخر أكثر مما كان يبحث عنه! فإذاً: ستقسم دفتر المطالعة لكل كتاب إلى ثلاثة أقسام: القسم الأول: تقييد النوادر التي هي مخصوصة في الكتاب. القسم الثاني: تقييد ما فهمته أنت ولم يكن مدوناً في الكتاب. القسم الثالث: للإشكالات التي عرضت لك أثناء قراءتك للكتاب.*
*وتستمر على هذه المنهجية حتى تكمل ذلك الكتاب، وتحتفظ بالدفتر، ثم تأتي إلى كتاب آخر. ومن المهم جداً في المطالعة العلمية: أن تكون لديك مقارنة بين الكتب المتقاربة، مثلاً إذا كنت تدرس سورة يونس، فتريد مطالعة كتب التفسير في هذه السورة، والمقطع الذي لديك هو من الآية رقم واحد إلى الآية رقم عشرة مثلاً،*
*فستأخذ من كل مدرسة من مدارس التفسير تفسيراً أو اثنين أو ثلاثة، فتتطلع على ما فيها، فيغنيك بعضها عن بعض، كما هي قاعدة أهل الفرائض: تكتفي بأحد المثلين، وبأكبر المتداخلين، وبحاصل ضرب أحد المتباينين في الآخر، وعندها يتباين الرءوس والسهام بحاصل ضرب أحدهما في الآخر، فتنظر بهذه الأنظار إلى الكتب، فمثلاً: إذا قرأت في كتب التفسير بالأثر، ستجد أنهم ينقلون مثلاً عن ابن عباس كذا، وعن مجاهد كذا، وعن عكرمة كذا، وعن سعيد بن جبير كذا، وعن الضحاك كذا، وعن مقاتل كذا، وعن زيد بن أسلم كذا، وعن عبد الرحمن بن زيد كذا، وعن محمد بن كعب القرظي كذا، وعن أبي العالية كذا، وعن قتادة بن دعامة السدوسي كذا. وهذه الآراء غالباً تكون متداخلة، كما قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : إن تفسير السلف إنما يقصد به المثال، كما لو سألت عن الخبز: ما هو؟ فرفعت خبزةً فقلت: هذا الخبز، فليس معناه أنك تزعم أن الخبز محصور فيما رفعت،*
*بل المقصود أن تبين له فرداً من أفراد الماهية ليفهم به الماهية، وإذا سألك إنسان عن تفسير قول الله تعالى:* *اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ * خَلَقَ الإِنسَانَ مِنْ عَلَقٍ * اقْرَأْ وَرَبُّكَ الأَكْرَمُ * الَّذِي عَلَّمَ بِالْقَلَمِ* *[العلق:1-4]، قال: ما هو القلم؟ فرفعت قلماً وقلت: هذا القلم. ليس معناه أنك تزعم أن القلم الذي علم الله به هو هذا، بل المقصود أنك تريد شيئاً يفهم به المقصود، ويفهم به ما يطلب فهمه، وهكذا كان تفسير السلف، ومن هنا لم تتبع الروايات، ولم تتعب في تتبعها، ثم تأخذ بعض التفاسير التي تعتني بالرأي،*
*ثم تأخذ بعض التفاسير الفقهية، ثم تأخذ بعض التفاسير اللغوية، وتأخذ بعض تفاسير المتأخرين، فتجمع نتيجة الجميع، فتكون ملخصة لديك تستطيع تقديمها في درس في تفسير الآيات العشر الأول من سورة يونس، ثم تذهب للمقطع الثاني وهكذا. وإذا كنت مدرساً فستكون لديك مادة جاهزة لكتاب أو لمقرر علمي، وستختصر بها على الطالب كثيراً من المتابعات، وبالأخص إذا كنت صاحب توثيق، فكل قول تنقله من كتاب توثيقه بالصفحة والجزء، حتى يرجع إليه إذا وقع فيه إشكال في الطباعة أو في الخط، فإذا كنت صاحب توثيق فستنفع الطلاب، وستختصر عليهم المسافات والوقت. وبالإمكان أن يرجع الطالب إلى بعض الورقات التي أعدت في منهجية الطلب، وفيها بعض الكتب المقترحة لطلاب العلم في التأسيس في كل علم من هذه العلوم، وأقول قولي هذا وأستغفر الله لي ولكم.*  


*كم ترك الأول للآخر*





*الغريب أن هذه الكتب جميعاً فيها أماكن تبقى مصونة، وأرزاق تبقى مدخرة لبعض المتأخرين، فيفتح الله لهم فيها ما كان مسدوداً على من سواهم؛ ولذلك قال ابن مالك رحمه الله في مقدمة التسهيل: وإذا كانت العلوم منحاً إلهية، ومواهب اختصاصية، فغير مستبعد أن يدخر لبعض المتأخرين ما عسر على كثير من المتقدمين.* 
*ويقول أحد علمائنا رحمه الله: وقسمة الحظوظ فيها وادخلوا فهم المسائل التي تنعقل فيحرم الذكي بالفهم الجلي إن لم يكن من حظه في الأزلي فالقضية كلها أرزاق، ومن هنا فقد يرزق المتأخر فهماً لم ينله المتقدم، وأنتم إذا دخلتم أية مكتبة ستجدون فيها كثيراً من كتب التفسير، فيعجب الإنسان لماذا لا يستغني الناس بتفسير فلان عن بقية التفاسير؟! والجواب: أن بعضها لا يغني عن بعض؛ لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى أنزل إلينا هذا القرآن بأساليب متنوعة مختلفة، وجعل فيه رزقاً لكل جيل من أجيال هذه الأمة، كل جيل يفهم منه ما لم يفهمه من قبله، فلذلك لو أردت أن تستغني فقط بتفسير ابن جرير الطبري المتوفى سنة ثلاثمائة وعشر من الهجرة،*
*أو أن تكتفي فقط بتفسير أبي عبد الرحمن أحمد بن شعيب النسائي المتوفى سنة ثلاثمائة وثلاثة، أو أن تكتفي فقط بتفسير عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم الرازي المتوفى سنة ثلاثمائة وسبعة وعشرين؛ فإنك حينئذ ستقتصر على ما كان لدى السلف، وقد تجدد بعدهم الكثير من الفهم الذي لم يصلوا إليه في القرآن، وهي أرزاق، ولو كان السابقون لخصوا وأخرجوا الزبدة من الكتب لما بقي للمتأخرين أثر وفائدة،*
*بل لأمكن الاستغناء بتآليف المتقدمين عن المتأخرين، وهذا لا يقول به أحد، فلذلك احتيج في كل عصر من العصور إلى مؤلفات جديدة، ولا يزال الوقت دافعاً إلى ذلك، وبعض الناس اليوم إذا رأى من يؤلف أي كتاب يزهده فيه فيقول: لماذا تؤلف في هذا وقد ألف فيه السابقون؟ ولكن الواقع أن لكل أهل عصر مفاهيمهم، وهذا يقتضي منهم أن يفهموا كثيراً مما كان غامضاً، ومما يكون متشابهاً من متشابهات القرآن، فالقرآن* *مِنْهُ آيَاتٌ مُحْكَمَاتٌ هُنَّ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ وَأُخَرُ مُتَشَابِهَاتٌ* *[آل عمران:7] ،*
*وهذا التشابه يزول مع الزمان، قال تعالى:* *بَلْ كَذَّبُوا بِمَا لَمْ يُحِيطُوا بِعِلْمِهِ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِهِمْ تَأْوِيلُهُ* *[يونس:39]، فـ(لما): هي في الماضي المنقطع، معناه: أنهم سيأتيهم تأويله، وهذا يقتضي بالضرورة أنه سيشرح لهم، وتأويله: هو بروزه للأيام ومشاهدة معانيه، كما قال ابن رواحة رضي الله عنه: خلوا بني الكفار عن سبيله نحن ضربناكم على تنزيله واليوم نضربكم على تأويله أي: بروزه للأيام، ولذلك نفهم اليوم في كثير من آيات القرآن ما لم يفهمه السابقون والسلف الصالح، وليس ذلك تفضيلاً للمتأخرين على المتقدمين، بل هو رزق الله*
*، كما رزقنا آلات ووسائل لم تكن لديهم، مثل آلات رفع الصوت، وآلات التسجيل، وآلات الطباعة، وآلات معرفة الوقت، فهذه وسائل لم تكن لدى المتقدمين، وفتح الله لنا فيها، فكذلك الفهم والأشياء المعنوية يفتح الله فيها أيضاً للمتأخرين بحسب. ما يرزق الله سبحانه وتعالى به الناس.*  


أ



*الأسئلة*






*......* 

*طريقة الحفظ*





*السؤال: كيف يحفظ الطالب المتون العلمية (أي: ما هي آلية الحفظ)؟*
*الجواب: بالنسبة لآلية الحفظ يحتاج فيها الإنسان إلى ما يلي: أولاً: تقويم ما يريد أن يحفظه الطالب، فالإنسان إذا حفظ شيئاً على وجه الخطأ، فلا فائدة من حفظه له، مثل كثير من الذين يقرءون القرآن، ويتقدمون أئمة للناس وهم يخطئون ويكسرون في كل كلمة، فما فائدة حفظ هؤلاء؟! لو حفظوا آية واحدة متقنة لكانت خيراً لهم من حفظ القرآن كله على وجه الخطأ، فلذلك لابد من التصحيح أولاً.*
*إذاً: أول خطوة في الحفظ هي: تصحيح ما تريد حفظه. ثانياً: أن يأخذ الإنسان الشيء الذي يستطيع حفظه، فتجد بعض الطلاب يريد مسابقة الزمن، فهو يريد أن يحفظ صفحات في وقت واحد، هذا غير صحيح، خذ أسطراً يسيرة، فإذا أحكمت حفظها وأتقنتها فأنت رابح، لا تتعب نفسك بصفحة كاملة أو صفحتين في وقت واحد، فهذا متعب للذهن، خذ الشيء اليسير، ثم الشيء اليسير بعده، ثم الشيء اليسير بعده، وكلما كان التجزيء ممكناً يكون أفضل في الحفظ وأقوى. ثالثاً: الوقت المختار للحفظ، وهو إما آخر الليل وإما أول النهار، هذا أحسن وقت للحفظ، السدس الأخير من الليل أو الصباح الباكر، بعد صلاة الفجر، فهذا أحسن وقت للحفظ؛ لأنه أصفى للذهن؛ ولأن الإنسان في هذا الوقت في الغالب لا يسمع كثيراً من الأصوات المزعجة، ولا يشم كثيراً من الروائح المزعجة، ولا ينشغل بكثير من الانشغالات،*
*وأي وقت آخر ليس فيه انشغالات، ويجد فيه الإنسان راحة جسمية وقلبية، فهو أيسر للحفظ. رابعاً: كثرة التكرار، فإذا أردت حفظ حديث واحد مثلاً، أو أربعة أسطر من كتاب، أو خمسة أبيات؛ فاجلس وكررها كثيراً حتى ترسخ ويتقوم بها لسانك، ثم احفظها عن ظهر قلب من غير نظر إليها، ثم اتركها فترة لتتخمر في ذهنك، ثم عد إليها واقرأها وأكثر من التكرار؛ لأن التكرار الأول لابد بعده من فترة تخمير،* 
*وهو عبارة عن امتحان للنفس، ثم تعود إلى هذا التكرار مرة أخرى ولو كانت محفوظة لديك، فلابد أن تكررها، ويمكن أن تضع لنفسك عدداً معيناً من التكرار، ويوجد شيخ من العلماء المشاهير كان متقناً لكثير من الكتب ويحفظها مع كبر سنه، فسئل: ما السبب؟ فقال: كنت أكررها ألف مرة، أكرر النص أو المتن ألف مرة، وأكرر الشرح مائة مرة! فلذلك لابد أن يفرغ الإنسان وقتاً للحفظ، فإذا كانت أربعة أبيات أو خمسة أبيات، أو حديثاً واحداً، وتأتي بهذا العدد من التكرار، فسيرسخ المحفوظ رسوخاً بيناً،* 
*وبالأخص إذا كان التكرار متقطعاً، مثلاً: تكررها مائة مرة الآن وتنقطع عنها في الصباح، ثم مائة مرة في وقت الظهيرة، ثم مائة مرة في المساء، ثم مائة مرة في الليل، فيكمل لك ألف تكرار في مدة قصيرة، وسترسخ لديك رسوخاً بيناً، ومع تقدم سنك لا يضعف حفظك لها ولا إتقانك لها، بينما الأمور التي قرأتها فقط أو كررتها أربعين مرة أو عشرين مرة فإنه إذا تقدم بك العمر فستنساها.*
*خامساً: المراجعة الدائمة، فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في حفظ القرآن: (تعاهدوا القرآن فلهو أشد تفلتاً من صدور الرجال من الإبل في عقلها)، ومثله المحفوظات كلها، فإذا كان القرآن الذي هو نور ووحي يتفلت من الصدور، فكيف بما سواه من كلام البشر؟! فلذلك تحتاج إلى مراجعة مبرمجة، كل أسبوع يكون عندك يومان للمراجعة، ليس فيهما استزادة، لا تحفظ فيهما، عطل الحفظ يومين من الأسبوع لمراجعة ما حفظته طيلة الأسبوع.*
*وهكذا الذي يريد حفظ القرآن، فما حفظه في النهار من القرآن يصلي به في الليل حتى يرسخه في ذهنه. ولابد أن تأخذ يوماً كاملاً من الشهر تعتزل الناس فيه، وتراجع كل محفوظاتك التي حفظتها خلال الشهر. وبعض الكتب قد تحفظها في ستة أشهر مثلاً، فإذا حفظتها حفظاً متقناً في ستة أشهر، فينبغي عليك أن تعطي كل شهر يوماً لتراجعها فيه، وبذلك يرسخ ما حفظته، ولا تحتاج بعد هذا للرجوع إليه. إذاً: هذه بعض وسائل الحفظ وثباته، ونسأل الله أن يوفق الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه.*

----------


## أبو زيد محمد بن علي

جزاكم الله خيرا 
لو تضع لنا رابط المحاضرة

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السالمي

أين الرابط ؟

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

بارك الله في الشيخ وحفظه، محاضرة رائعة

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

> جزاكم الله خيرا 
> لو تضع لنا رابط المحاضرة


عفوا لم أنتبه لهذا الا الساعة فأنا قليل الدخول في هذا المجلس
حاضر :
http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...audioid=151047

----------


## أبو ذر القاهري

*جزاكم الله خيرا*
*وأنصح المهتم بالمنهجية في طلب العلم بمطالعة الروابط الثلاثة التالية :*
*http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=475760*
*http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=63802*
*http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=78271*

----------


## محمد محمود الشنقيطي

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم 
وحفظ الله الشيخ ونفع به

----------

